# Need Your Experienced Bully Breed Opinion!



## BullyBreed (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd like to get the opinion of the members of gopitbull.com to tell me which other breed of dog is mixed with my pit? His mom is purebred pitbull, but we don't know anything about the dad. He's 6 months old and 45 lbs. 

Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

No one will be able to tell you for sure but if I had to guess, I'd say boxer?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

just tell folks he's A bulldog.
at this stage in the game,6 mos. old,you will keep him and not trade him up will you?
we see that alot with folks that don't all of the sudden like that they got A mix.
he looks bulldog to me.bright and alert.
take some better pictures,share them with us,pull up A chair and hang out.
I like your dog.brindles with white fronts up and around the neck and brindling on the head are cool lookin.


----------



## BullyBreed (Aug 18, 2010)

Trade up? I wouldn't trade him for ANY reason! I know what you mean about some people trading though because the dog doesn't "turn out" how they thought. I don't agree with that. He's the coolest dog on the planet.. he's as good as it gets  Thanks for the reply! I didn't give any thought to perhaps a bulldog mix. Hmmm..


----------



## BullyBreed (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks aus staffy. I can see some boxer in him. I know i'll never know for sure, but it's good to get other opinions.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I can't believe ya'll don't see it!!! My goodness!!! See those stripes? Good grief, he's part tiger!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww I'm not sure if hes mixed or not but maybe we can tell a little more as he grows. He sure is a cute little guy though


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

He is a beauty. I just wanna kiss his face


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

coppermare said:


> I can't believe ya'll don't see it!!! My goodness!!! See those stripes? Good grief, he's part tiger!!!


:rofl: I thought tiger but the muzzle lead me to Boxer as well


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I do like a tiger striped dog though 

Not a clue about a possible mix. He's only 6mos though so he's got a lit of growing and changing still to do. 

You should get some side pics of him too, that would help


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Boxer


----------



## amberjo0509 (Aug 19, 2010)

My mom has a boxer pit mix that looks just like that, she's the best dog we ever had too


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i see a touch of american bulldog in there but he is way to small to have any decent amount in him, could you get a decent side view of him standing still woun't be able to tell you for sure but we may have a better idea that way


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Of course this is just my opinion but I think he is more of a Pit American Bulldog mix. It would be nice to see him standing and look at the body but Boxers would have a shorter muzzle and very deep chest. American Bulldogs have that longer boxy muzzle like you boy has.
This is my American Bulldog we use to have and when his mouth is closed he had the same muzzle as your dog.









I see many purebred Boxers being a trainer and that is why I say American Bulldog mix, it just seems to fit better.


----------

